# excel knock off?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

There is a free software online that you download and its like using excel. Does anyone know what the website is to download it?


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Open Office? http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

redtogo72 said:


> Open Office? http://www.openoffice.org/


 yes! thanks.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

OpenOffice isn't so much a knock of as it is a better product. I don't know why anyone would PAY for microsoft office suite when OpenOffice does everything, without extra garbage.

I personally love that you can make PDF's from within the program. I don't know if MS Office Suite has that ability yet, but for OpenOffice it's what got my vote.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Phoenix87 said:


> I personally love that you can make PDF's from within the program. I don't know if MS Office Suite has that ability yet, but for OpenOffice it's what got my vote.


Cool, I didn't know OO could make PDF files.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

redtogo72 said:


> Cool, I didn't know OO could make PDF files.


I didn't know that either. Does that go for their word knock off too?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


> I personally love that you can make PDF's from within the program. I don't know if MS Office Suite has that ability yet, but for OpenOffice it's what got my vote.


They finally added that in the 2007 version.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Phoenix87 said:


> OpenOffice isn't so much a knock of as it is a better product. I don't know why anyone would PAY for microsoft office suite when OpenOffice does everything, without extra garbage.
> 
> I personally love that you can make PDF's from within the program. I don't know if MS Office Suite has that ability yet, but for OpenOffice it's what got my vote.


Yes, yes, yes. I agree with all this. I put OpenOffice on the computer at work and I now make PDF's like it's my job. It only sometimes actually _is_ my job.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

interesting, I should try this out.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

OpenOffice is a great free alternative to Microsoft Office.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Open Office is such a bloated monster these days that I moved on to KOffice a few years ago. Nothing beats Open Office if you happen to need full compatibility with Microsoft Office files though.


----------



## Didos007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Have you ever considered SSuite Office as a free alternative to MS Office? :yes

Their software doesn't need to run on Java or .NET, like MS Office and so many open source office suites, so it makes their software very small, efficient, and easy to use.

http://www.ssuitesoft.com


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I only use Open Office now.... it is better... and yes, unfortunately I need Micro$oft compatibility.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Open Office also works on Linux & Mac. And they use the open document file format, which few of you care about.


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Lisa said:


> Does that go for their word knock off too?


Yes, all of the applications that comprise the OpenOffice suite export to PDF, including Writer, which is the Word knockoff.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I like Open Office, but I don't think the spreed sheet tool is as good as Excel is. If you are doing basic operations, it's fine, but when you get into the more advanced programming, Excel is just better.


----------

